# Ummmmm No Thanks masterbuilt or not



## ibanezcollector (Feb 24, 2012)

Discuss 

Buy Fender Custom Shop Limited Masterbuilt Dennis Dunaway Billion Dollar Jazz Bass | Fender Custom Shop Electric Basses | The Music Zoo | R62633


----------



## Tjore (Feb 24, 2012)

I just died inside... no comment except - I'm leavin this thread asap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Bevo (Feb 24, 2012)

ewww, no thanks!!


----------



## Ayo7e (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like Lady Gaga's bass...


----------



## anthonyferguson (Feb 24, 2012)

"Each mirror and jewel has been hand-glued and placed"

Sorry what? Becuase it's obviously a hell of a lot easier and much time consuming to get a fucking machine to do it...

This is beyond belief. They can probably convert a standard bass into this in a day or less. Ridiculous price.


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2012)

That's tacky as shit. Carl Thompson's Million Dollar Bass is much nicer.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 24, 2012)

honestly i like it. That may be because i'm a whore for fender basses (best basses ever. for everything from metal to jazz IMO) but, i like the cosmetics and the specs. The p/j cobmo is probably one of the most versatile and usefull pickup combinations for a bass. Now, i wouldn't pay that much for it (if i was gonna pay cutom shop prices then i would just get it speced out how i want it) but i would'nt turn my nose up for the opprotunity to play it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 24, 2012)

Gross. Overpriced by about 20x for a Fender.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 24, 2012)

I love jazz basses. Don't ruin your only still relevant instrument like this, Fender


----------



## Dayn (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh wow, what a bargain! I'll take two!


----------



## Divinehippie (Feb 25, 2012)

my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >.< this is something that should never be... especially at 10$k+ D:


----------



## Murmel (Feb 25, 2012)

But guys, it has jewels!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> But guys, it has jewels!



fender needs kicked in the jewels


----------



## gunch (Feb 25, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> fender needs kicked in the jewels



That slaps me on the knee, good jerb.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 27, 2012)

sucks donkeys


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 27, 2012)

That is disgusting!!!


----------



## Powermetalbass (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, first of all I'm not a Fender Guy. On top of that it's only worth tons of money because of ugly jewels? so not really practical (unless you insure it take it to a show and it gets stolen). Why would a bass player buy this (I could see collectors buying maybe)


----------



## ROAR (Feb 27, 2012)

I was gonna say no,
until I saw FREE shipping!

Changed everything


----------



## stevo1 (Feb 27, 2012)

That's horrendous.. 
Masterbuilt by a third grade girl with her Bedazzeler machine.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 27, 2012)

they can even get the bass make right......it's a PJ DOH!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 27, 2012)

Wat


----------



## simulclass83 (Feb 27, 2012)

Honestly my 3 year old cousin could've done that with some crafts supplies and some Elmer's glue...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks like someone puked up the seventies...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 27, 2012)

That is...

What exactly am I looking at?


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 27, 2012)

Even if you wanted one of these, You could easily get a Fender CS relic'd Jazz Bass for $3000-4000, then you'd have 6-7000 $$ left to spend on the Bedazzling kits! 

But seriously,  Dafuq is this....


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 27, 2012)

bling blang


----------



## roast (Feb 28, 2012)

My exact vocal reaction was....

"Holy f'n moses"

Says it all.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Feb 28, 2012)

It got vagazzled!


----------



## Origin (Feb 28, 2012)

That makes less sense to me than the egregiously overpriced Frankenstein replicas. Homogenizing a one-of-a-kind, personal instrument (for better or ...much much worse ) as a sideshow attraction just seems so pointless.


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet it's shinier then all your basses


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 29, 2012)

once again the world does not make sense


----------

